# Where to get chef knive rehandled?



## avk210 (Oct 17, 2021)

My go to chef knife is a blazen from epicurian edge in 2015, it has been in my roll ever since. Ive been through quite a few knives since then and I always go back so looking to send it out for a new handle and to see what a true master can do to the edge. I'm open to the material but just want a quality job that will stand up to commercial kitchen. Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## chefwp (Oct 17, 2021)

I have never had a knife rehandled, but if I did I would almost assuredly lean towards Knives and Stones NY. Why? Because I know that they buy blades and put handles on them themselves and every knife I've ever bought from them has had an amazing handle.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 17, 2021)

They don't rehandle westerns though. Getting a yo-handle redone is a lot more labor intensive than knocking off a wa handle and slapping on a new one. Anyway, Dave Martell here on the forums does good work.


----------



## avk210 (Oct 18, 2021)

Reached out to Dave. Thanks


----------

